# perua



## vicdark

Puede alguien explicarme lo que es una "perua" en esta frase en Portugués:

...de meninas numa sala de aula a freiras, passando por garis, travestis, operadores da bolsa, patricinhas, *peruas* numa academia de ginástica, senhoras prá lá da terceira idade
 
Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Peruas aqui no Brasil são mulheres muito arrumadas, que chegam a ser escandalosas, exageradas, que usam jóias extravagantes, roupas coloridas, cabelos chamativos.


----------



## vicdark

Gracias wamorzinho. Te animas a darme su equivalente en español o inglés? No se me ocurre nada.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Vic, olha o que eu achei:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=502843

espanhol:extravagante[ foi uma amiga minha que disse, natural do Chile]


----------



## vicdark

Grande wamorzinho!!  Muito obrigado! "Extravagante" é a palavra perfeita neste caso.


----------



## Mangato

Perúa es como llaman a las mujeres cuarentonas, que se resisten a aceptar su edad, se visten de forma llamativa y pretenden tener 20 años. 

Ahora no se me ocurre ningún nombre en español, pero sin duda que los hay

Madonna, si no fuese famosa, sería una perua


----------



## Vanda

Atençã, MG. Perua não tem idade!


----------



## vicdark

Gracias a todos. Me quedo con "extravagante".


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Atençã, MG. Perua não tem idade!


 
Oi quanto sinto. Tirei a informação  do dicionário informal
perua


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Conheço muitas peruas da minha idade!
Mas o mais comum é ter esse exagero nas mais velhas!!hahahaha


----------



## Vanda

Dá uma lidinha naquele enlace que a Wamorzinho colocou duma discussão que tivemos em inglês/português sobre o assunto. Vai notar que é uma concepção difícil para os estrangeiros entenderem: as nossas peruas.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

É só entrar no meu orkut que vocês entendem o que é perua!hahahaha
Deve ser dificil mesmo entender, mas com certeza perua importada é o que mais tem!!


----------



## KHALIFAH

Que interessante!. Esta discussão me lembra de uma novela Brassileira chamada "Perigosas Peruas". Só agora conheço o significado da palavra!!. Em Colômbia estas damas chamariam-se "emperifolladas". Elas não se arrumam.......se mobiliam!!:--)


----------



## Alentugano

Mangato said:


> Madonna, si no fuese famosa, sería una perua




Na minha opinião Madonna tem classe e estilo, é arrojada e inovadora, isso sim, agora perua, nem pensar, gente...


----------



## WAMORZINHO

KHALIFAH said:


> Elas não se arrumam.......se mobiliam!!:--)


 hahahahaaaa

Não existe explicação melhor que essa!!


----------



## Naticruz

Hay otro vocablo que es aplicable*: estrafalarias.* ¡Así llamadas aún se quedan más extravagantes!
Mejores saludos


----------

